
Ask HN: CS50 of Financial Markets and Investing? - samrohn
Is there any course that teaches the fundamentals of financial markets and investing? Something similar to CS50 for computer science.
======
kobiguru
Martin Shkreli's investing classes on youtube.

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJsVF3gZDcuTxcdH5FmQR...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJsVF3gZDcuTxcdH5FmQRTd6MiJ29X_OQ)

------
HenryKissinger
The FM and IFM exams of the Society of Actuaries.

